# Joint Compound with Dust Control



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Used this for the first time myself and so far I like it. A little heavy when working with it - seems like it will be great for small patches. I had to replace a couple of full sheets and fix the rest of the joints on a large garage wall and was wondering about thinning it to make it a little easier to work with.

I definitely like the way the dust just falls to the ground.

Any experience with this product?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I use it for everything, not because it may be the best, just because I'm comfortable with it. I use it to texture whole ceilings. Please don't tell me 
I've been doing it wrong for years and I could be saving myself time and money using something else. We old timers hate trying anything new.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I too use it for most everything unless I am using the 20 minute stuff. I prefer real drywall mud over the hot mud but sometimes time takes precedence.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep I like it alot . It will soon be all I use in repaints.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm an out-of-the-loop idiot, tell me more.

Who makes it, what does the container look like, etc ?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.downwithdust.com/about_compound.php


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Bill the downside is im used to 5 gal buckets and this is 3.5gal.But clean up is better than old Jc.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

very interesting- never seen this product b4. Perhaps they don't have it here yet- or maybe I just haven't noticed it yet. 

thanx fo' the info:thumbsup:


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

CGC dust control drywall compound is the stuff here in Toronto...


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

For those of you using it a lot - can you thin it with water to make it a little easier to work with when doing a lot of taping?

Normally I only do small patches and skim coating, so this will be a product I will use often from now on. The clean up is awesome.

On this current project I am doing a lot of taping and mudding.


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

Man I wish I would have seen or heard of this. Just finished floating out damaged drywall from stripping wallpaper. Damn


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Great stuff, it is all I have used for about a year now. 3 and 1/2 is easier to lug around also.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

So can I assume it feathers as well as the "dusty" stuff?

3 gal buckets ain't so bad. That's what I prefer for my water and trash buckets when I'm at the wall (obviously empty and cleaned). And finding paste in 3 gal buckets is getting tough. 

And I won't mention the aging back does prefer lighter weights to lug around. 5's full of mud are not the best for me - although I'll never admit it.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Only thing i dont like is if you play with the mud it will pull but so will all of them just seems to pull more.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Msargent said:


> Yep I like it alot . It will soon be all I use in repaints.



I can see using it on repaints if you had a large job and went thru and patched everything first but premixed stuff takes for ever to dry...

I have used it on large jobs where we have drywalled but for repaints and getting a room painted I am and always will be a bag of 20 guy.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> I can see using it on repaints if you had a large job and went thru and patched everything first but premixed stuff takes for ever to dry...
> 
> I have used it on large jobs where we have drywalled but for repaints and getting a room painted I am and always will be a bag of 20 guy.


same here, it's good to diversify like that. I prefer the 45 though so I can patch more at once. I go through and mark everything before I mix up the mud using a 500 watt halogen- this allows you to fly with the mud instead of looking all around the walls while it's drying in the pan.


----------



## ken blankenship (May 28, 2008)

I had a 3.5 gallon container of the stuff about 2 years ago. I thought if I could reduce my sanding dust I could save myself from trouble. While it definitely reduced airborn dust and clean-up time, I was unhappy with the way it feathered when sanded. I was so unhappy that I left the mostly full open container out in the summer sun to harden and then scraped out the stuff, tossed it into the garbage and kept a nice size bucket. Maybe I just had a lousy tub...or I suck. Could be both...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm using mainly 5/20/45/90 minute mixes anymore. Once you get used to them they work really well, and using the Easy Sand type works out nice. I have tried the dust control and still use it on occasion. A drywall finisher said he tried to use the stuff for texturing a ceiling and added the normal amount of water and it "foamed" up on him will he was mixing it. Dont know why you'd use it for ceiling texturing anyway...


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> I'm using mainly 5/20/45/90 minute mixes anymore. Once you get used to them they work really well, and using the Easy Sand type works out nice. I have tried the dust control and still use it on occasion. A drywall finisher said he tried to use the stuff for texturing a ceiling and added the normal amount of water and it "foamed" up on him will he was mixing it. Dont know why you'd use it for ceiling texturing anyway...


yeah really, it's not like there's a lot of sanding goin' on for that :blink:.

For the first coat of drywall finishing, I use the Durock 90, (brown bag, not Easy Sand). It dries super hard, and is meant for deep fills and setting tape. No need to sand because it's the first coat. It's perfect for super concave outside corners, and any deep gouges. It seems like there's a concrete-like additive in there or sumthin'.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> http://www.downwithdust.com/about_compound.php


 
thanks for the lonk neps


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

i like how it clumps up but, takes along flippin time to dry just used it on a tape /repaint /repair gig set me back a couple of days


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

I just used it this week. Did what it said it would. I found my new drywall mud. Knifes out nice. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------

